# I want a BOV on my TT-RS



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I read somewhere you cannot put a BOV on the TT-RS, is this true? I kind of miss the blow off sound so when I get the car I want to put one on. Does anyone on here have one on their tt-rs?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

You can put a BOV on any FI car. Sometimes it only gives you the sound becasue of the built in bypass valves, but mostly those are weak and dont work for when you have significantly more boost running through your system.

If sound is what you are after though, go for it, wont hurt a thing. I like to anounce that I ahve a turbo myself.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> You can put a BOV on any FI car. Sometimes it only gives you the sound becasue of the built in bypass valves, but mostly those are weak and dont work for when you have significantly more boost running through your system.
> 
> If sound is what you are after though, go for it, wont hurt a thing. I like to anounce that I ahve a turbo myself.


Yea that is what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know anything about it, but I found this on a Google search:

http://www.amazon.com/Torque-Solution-Blow-Valve-Adapter/dp/B0081NXF3M

*shrug*

Looks similar to the 2.0T version (it's probably the same. I think they both use the same N249 diverter valve.)

- Jeremy -


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> I don't know anything about it, but I found this on a Google search:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Torque-Solution-Blow-Valve-Adapter/dp/B0081NXF3M
> 
> ...


 Looks like the forge one. Those kinda sound weird. I want to get a real one lol.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

The TT-RS is a MAP car, so in theory, it should have less of an issue with it than traditional VAG cars which are all MAF based. That being said, I haven't talked to or seen anyone try it yet. 

Given it's easy to access, I imagine you could have an adapter flange mate easily to mate up to your favorite BOV and simply leave the solenoid plugged in to avoid any CEL.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> The TT-RS is a MAP car, so in theory, it should have less of an issue with it than traditional VAG cars which are all MAF based. That being said, I haven't talked to or seen anyone try it yet.
> 
> Given it's easy to access, I imagine you could have an adapter flange mate easily to mate up to your favorite BOV and simply leave the solenoid plugged in to avoid any CEL.


 I was worried about a CEL problem. I guess I will have to figure it out lol.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

southpole12 said:


> I read somewhere you cannot put a BOV on the TT-RS, is this true? I kind of miss the blow off sound so when I get the car I want to put one on. Does anyone on here have one on their tt-rs?


 ...You can put a BOV on a TT-RS. TiAL 50mm unit to be precise.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> ...You can put a BOV on a TT-RS. TiAL 50mm unit to be precise.


 You guys make/ making an adapter? :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

joneze93tsi said:


> You guys make/ making an adapter? :laugh:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=tp&Category_Code=FSI 

Not sure of the feasibility, but they seem to have numerous adapters for the 2.0 FSI which use the same flange IIRC.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

TEASE


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

joneze93tsi said:


> The TT-RS is a MAP car, so in theory, it should have less of an issue with it than traditional VAG cars which are all MAF based. That being said, I haven't talked to or seen anyone try it yet.
> 
> Given it's easy to access, I imagine you could have an adapter flange mate easily to mate up to your favorite BOV and simply leave the solenoid plugged in to avoid any CEL.


 There's no MAF sensor on the 2.5T?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Marty said:


> There's no MAF sensor on the 2.5T?


 
No sir, 

Dual MAP (pre & post TB) but no MAF.


----------

